# HARC Round #3 at Mike's 3/20/10



## Courtney Vaughan

Alright folks, it's that time again!

Congrats to all the RC Pro winners and everyone who participated.......now don't go forgetting about HARC!!!! In fact, if you ran at the RC Pro last weekend, I'd bet money that you'll do better this weekend at the HARC race!!!

This is our first race of the season at Mike's. They're under new management, we have a 3 week old track that is FUN, it's the first running of the E-buggy and 4wd SC classes, we're starting late at 3PM so all you sleepy-heads can sleep in on a Saturday morning........what more could you ask for!!!

Do we have a roll call for the new 4wd SC class and 1/8 E-Buggy class!?!?!?!?

Any new racers coming out!?!?!?

Already looking forward to racing!!!! Gonna be a long week.....think I'll sneak out to Mike's on my lunchbreaks a few times this week and run battery pack or two


----------



## Verti goat

Vertigo guys will be there!


----------



## kstoracing

I'll be there , wife response pending..lol.


----------



## wily

kstoracing said:


> I'll be there , wife response pending..lol.


*+1*

Working on the kitchen pass from the wife. Plan to bring e-buggy, 4x4 sc and truggy.

Ty will have e-buggy and 4x4sc

Willy


----------



## slickrick

Man, if my wife starts giving me any **** about playing with my cars or airplanes on Saturdays, I just tell her that I going to put her back to work at the strip club on weekends.

I'll bring my 4x4 sc.


----------



## kstoracing

lol, striping on the weekends..lol.


Man Will, three clases plus the kiddos, you going to be doing a lot of running around. I will have my 8th scale and 10th buggy 4wd.


----------



## B4Maz

kstoracing said:


> I'll be there , wife response pending..lol.


+1

1/8 E Buggy

Can 1/10 4wd buggies run with the 4x4 SC?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

That will be up to Phil...........I'd bet if you ask nicely he'll let you!

I couldn't score you any points for the season though...........


----------



## B4Maz

Courtney Vaughan said:


> That will be up to Phil...........I'd bet if you ask nicely he'll let you!
> 
> I couldn't score you any points for the season though...........


I can understand that. Just wondering if the 4x4 guys would mind.


----------



## skillett

Any one willing to run 2wd sc @ Mikes.
Blitz getting dusty.:frown:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I know of 3-4 2wd SC's that are coming..........


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

just preliminarily, I think we're looking at about 15+ E-buggies.........should be a good start to the points season!


----------



## wily

Man Will said:


> Seems to be normal for me. I have showed up with my 2 entries and 3 kids. Why do I wonder that my feet hurt at the end of the night?


----------



## cjtamu

If tennis doesn't happen and my hall pass hasn't expired, I'll show up with 2wd SC and b44. Let you know a little later in the week. May be pushing it on the hall pass after this weekend though.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

cool guys! this is a lot more interest than I thought we would have on the heels of the RC Pro race! Looks like we'll only be missing a few of our normal regulars, so we will probably have a dang good turnout!


----------



## JammInChris

Plus one for 4X4 SCT but I hope they do something with the track. I watched the pro race and witnessed the beatdown the SCT trucks were taking. Really dont want to rebuild my truck again.

The track was awesome for the 1/8 scale guys and enjoyed watching them tripple out...it's just too brutal for 1/10 trucks, would be nice to find a middle ground.


----------



## skillett

Don't worry truggy pretty much took out the trible in the rythum sec.:wink:


----------



## mmorrow

All of the jumps are being repaired this week. Don't think you will get of that easy. ; )

Considering the amount of laps turned on the track it held up very well. I can not say so much for the pipes though. They will get repaired this week also.

As far as the triple, Wily has a line though there that is pretty sweet. Chris watch him.
BTW Tol Thomas finished 4th in the exp buggy A main only double singling the rhythm section every lap.


----------



## mmorrow

Who is skillett?


----------



## JammInChris

mmorrow said:


> All of the jumps are being repaired this week. Don't think you will get of that easy. ; )


hey...it was worth a shot...:redface:



mmorrow said:


> Considering the amount of laps turned on the track it held up very well. I can not say so much for the pipes though. They will get repaired this week also.
> 
> As far as the triple, Wily has a line though there that is pretty sweet. Chris watch him.
> BTW Tol Thomas finished 4th in the exp buggy A main only double singling the rhythm section every lap.


I watched a bunch of different lines...none looked all that consistent. The problem is the damage it inflicts on the truck when you dont make it...which was alot of the time, even for the seasoned racers. The rest of the track does rock...and I will admit, the track looks super fun 1/8 scale!

Was hoping there would be a compromise since the big race is over to make it managable for the smaller scale vehicles. Not saying I want it easy as I like the challenge, just the penalty for failure and resulting parts breakage is large when you don't make it clean.


----------



## skillett

Jerry Willett A newby to the sport


----------



## kstoracing

Can 1/10 4wd buggies run with the 4x4 SC?[/QUOTE]

Should be enough there to run a 4wd 10th bug class. Usually at least 4 there in attendance. Losi's, Kyoshos, and the 44. If worse comes to worse I will run with the SC trucks prefer not to but, I need to do some checking under the hood on my 44.

It was making a clattering noise yesterday like something was loose and slapping around. Only did it on the ground. Rebuilt my diffs on Friday and I can't tell what it is. I will tear it down and redo it tonight or at least by Friday.

My go get some laps in Thursday...see if I can sneak out for a few hours.


----------



## kstoracing

Oh, have any body tried the recoils at Mike's if so whadya think on them, or what did you see on how they handled the track? Gluing up a set tonight.


----------



## slickrick

JammInChris said:


> Plus one for 4X4 SCT but I hope they do something with the track. I watched the pro race and witnessed the beatdown the SCT trucks were taking. Really dont want to rebuild my truck again.
> 
> The track was awesome for the 1/8 scale guys and enjoyed watching them tripple out...it's just too brutal for 1/10 trucks, would be nice to find a middle ground.


+1


----------



## wily

mmorrow said:


> All of the jumps are being repaired this week. Don't think you will get of that easy. ; )
> 
> Considering the amount of laps turned on the track it held up very well. I can not say so much for the pipes though. They will get repaired this week also.
> 
> As far as the triple, Wily has a line though there that is pretty sweet. Chris watch him.
> BTW Tol Thomas finished 4th in the exp buggy A main only double singling the rhythm section every lap.


It took some time with the SC, but there is a good line through. I had ESC problems or I would have been shooting that line more. If the jumps hold up, I am game for the current track layout with my shortcourse.

Willy


----------



## Big Phil

I'll be running my E-buggy..My OFNA is dead..lol
I'm going to change a few things on the track to make it kinder on the SC trucks don't worry guys.


----------



## MattOCM

I think the track is fair to all classes. Changing it would dumb it down and make it like the tracks of the past. That is 3/4's of fun is learning a new track and making good lines. The lap times with 4x4 SC was faster then most buggy drivers so why change a good thing???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Just my Thoughts


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Matt McDade
Kyle Marks
Chris McGough

I still have trophies for you guys from 2009.............you need to come to this race so I can get them to you!


----------



## wily

Big Phil said:


> ..My OFNA is dead..lol


Phil....I have been watching you race the booger and was looking foreward to giving you a run for your money. Get that sucker going. You need parts?


----------



## Snowmonkey

I broke my 1/8 scale on the straightaway. My short course truck didn't break at all.
The track is fine the way it is you guys need to take it easy thru the jump section and not try to make a jump you can't make.


----------



## mmorrow

Chris I am not sure what parts you have seen broken on the triple. I know Earl made a comment about the rhythm section being to hard before he had ever ran on it, and as far as I know he never broke.
Maybe you should try it first before you call the hobby shop today and lobby for it to get changed. I am not sure who said it, but someone told Phil that they would not come back if the track was not changed. Also, they said we were trying to kill short course racing at Mikes. lol Really?
The only parts that I know of that people broke was on the straightaway. Just to name a few. David Joor, Jason B, Tol Thomas, and I bet Phil broke most of his there also. 

It has been discussed many times that the layouts at Mikes would be in a rotation from easy to hard to keep everyone interested. The last two I would say were on the easy side. As we all know that it is impossible to make everyone happy all the time, but we try our best.

Good luck


----------



## mmorrow

Here a couple of Quotes from ********.
Quote:
Originally Posted by *crashburn* http://www.***********/forums/images/satellite/buttons/viewpost.gif 
_Fun track - great job Mark and crew._

This one is from Paul who owns the track in Austin. BTW he is a huge supporter of the shortcourse class.
"I second that! Although there were two spots that kicked my butt, that was the best track I've raced on at GCR. Great job!"


----------



## jep527

What are some good tires for mikes and what do I need to bring.


----------



## nik77356

I also broke a front arm on the straight. Those board to concrete transitions are killer! Lol


----------



## mmorrow

jep527 said:


> What are some good tires for mikes and what do I need to bring.


If you bring M3 crimes, bowties, or calibers you will be fine.


----------



## JammInChris

mmorrow said:


> Maybe you should try it first before you call the hobby shop today and lobby for it to get changed.


I have tried the track, I was there for 5 hours on Thursday. Also, I think you're putting words in my mouth as far as lobbying the hobby shop. Talking about the track layout and things I like and dislike would hardly be considered lobbying for change.



mmorrow said:


> I am not sure who said it, but someone told Phil that they would not come back if the track was not change.


 
Actually, what I said was this is a hobby and something I do for fun. I don't have a problem missing some races if racing is no longer fun. That's my prerogative.



mmorrow said:


> Also, they said we were trying to kill short course racing at Mikes. lol Really?


Don't know who said that...was not me as I completely understand why the track was built the way it was.



mmorrow said:


> It has been discussed many times that the layouts at Mikes would be in a rotation from easy to hard to keep everyone interested. The last two I would say were on the easy side. As we all know that it is impossible to make everyone happy all the time, but we try our best.


Again, I'm not saying dumb it down or make it easy for 1/8 scale, just maybe look to add a better option for the SC trucks in that section. Maybe a table top after the first jump past the kicker bridging jumps 2 and 3...the 1/8 scale guys can clear it while the 1/10 scale guys can land on top. Maybe round off the back side of the kicker so we can roll down it without getting high sided on the lip, than double double...There are actually several things that can be done that retain the technical aspects of that section, which is all I've ever talked about. 



mmorrow said:


> Good luck


Thanks, but instead of calling me out on a message board, why not meet me at the track so we can see what can be done about making it challenging yet enjoyable for a large, up-and-coming class while still retaining it's technical aspects for the better drivers and larger scale vehicles. I'm up for working together rather than bickering like school girls...


----------



## cjtamu

I ran 2wd SC with an SC10, which is supposedly the most fragile of the SC trucks. 3 quals and a main, no breakage, no problem getting it around the track. The top 6 of us ran 8 laps in qualifying in 2wd, and I think most of the 1/8 were running 9, so it's not like we were having to drive dog arse slow. What Thomas said is dead on, you just have to take it easy through the rhythm section. You can roll the table and double the next jump, etc. The track was actually a helluva lot of fun for SC and I'm hoping to get up there and run it again this weekend.


----------



## GoFaster

only weinies complain about the track. Weinies probably aren't good racers either


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Hey fellas..........take it down a notch please.........not on my thread........

Obviously the track is easy for some, and difficult for others. Mike's is notorious for breaking parts, and it doesn't have much to do with the layout......it's the hardness of the dirt/clay. End of discussion.....

Please remember that what is on these forums stays on these forums and should NOT affect our real racing.....


As for tires, I wanted to share with you guys that instead of burning through super soft tires like M3's in one race, I have been trying the Holeshot XTR's and they work 95% as good as the M3's for traction, and they last about 10 times as long!


----------



## MattOCM

Amen...... You started this on a board. We had 240 people run for 22 hrs and never heard one complaint. Leave the track the same and learn to drive it. This trackayout was not just built for the RC pro race. The 1/8 scale guys had to deal with easy tracks for the last 6 months. We build this track with all scales in mind nut you Are never going to make everyone happy. If this was that easy we would have hundred people every Saturday. I will be more than happy to walk the track with you.


----------



## JammInChris

MattOCM said:


> Amen...... You started this on a board. We had 240 people run for 22 hrs and never heard one complaint. Leave the track the same and learn to drive it. This trackayout was not just built for the RC pro race. The 1/8 scale guys had to deal with easy tracks for the last 6 months. We build this track with all scales in mind nut you Are never going to make everyone happy. If this was that easy we would have hundred people every Saturday. I will be more than happy to walk the track with you.


Jesus...I helped build the darn track! I also brought my truck when it was half finished to do some testing with Mark and beat the **** out of it...never complained about breaking it then as it was all in the name of testing.

I'm not COMPLAINING! The track is technical and fun, I especially like the chicane section. I was simply inquiring if some changes could be made to the rhythm section to make it not so hard on the trucks when a jump is missed or adjust the backside of a jump. Not to rip it all out, just some slight changes to maybe the backside of the kicker to make it easier to roll off without high centering, something that would not affect those that want to use the kicker to downside the first jump and triple out. 

I come on this board, participate in conversations, help support the local racing and hobby shop whenever I can, help with track labor whenever I can and then get lambasted and words put in my mouth for having an opinion!

Done with this thread.


----------



## mmorrow

From what it sounds like, someone has already made the decision to change it.
Have Fun


----------



## MattOCM

see below.



MattOCM said:


> Amen...... You started this on a board. We had 240 people run for 22 hrs and never heard one complaint. Leave the track the same and learn to drive it. This trackl ayout was not just built for the RC pro race. The 1/8 scale guys had to deal with easy tracks for the last 6 months. We built this track with all scales in mind not just SC you are never going to make everyone happy. If this was that easy we would have hundred people every Saturday. I will be more than happy to walk the track with you.


----------



## slickrick

MattOCM said:


> If this was that easy we would have hundred people every Saturday.


Actually that what we want. More people is good for the hobby, HARC and the tracks.

Track design has to incompass many things...
Challenges for the skilled driver, fun for the causal driver and simplicity for the new driver. The key is to have a track that meets all of the above. This will ensure racing stays alive here in Houston.

Theres nothing wrong with evolving a current track design. Changes are good to see what works for everyone and what doesn't.


----------



## Graydog328

I thought the track was great and so did everybody else that I talked to. I see no reason for any changes.


----------



## Snowmonkey

I love how guys that are fairly new to RC racing want to tell others that have been in RC for many years how it should be run, That always cracks me up and that is not pointed at one person there are many ;-)


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Doesn't matter at this point...........there aren't going to be any major changes.....only repairs.

LET'S RACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IS IT FRIDAY YET!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

ugh.....I give up......ya'll have fun on this thread and I'll see ya'll at the track..........


----------



## mmorrow

lol at CV.

And yes they are going to make changes from what I was told. I am just not sure who is actually going to get their butts out there to do it. It will take more than just setting your ***** on top of a roller to make it happen.


----------



## Big Phil

mmorrow said:


> lol at CV.
> 
> And yes they are going to make changes from what I was told. I am just not sure who is actually going to get their butts out there to do it. It will take more than just setting your ***** on top of a roller to make it happen.


If you will come run the shop I'll gladly fix the blown out track..(insert middle finger here)

Your just all butt hurt cuz you got beat this past weekend..lol


----------



## Donnie Hayden

I sure dont miss R/C......


----------



## Big Phil

Just so people know chris didn't call me crying...


----------



## Big Phil

Donnie Hayden said:


> I sure dont miss R/C......


I'm just giving mark a hard time..


----------



## Snowmonkey

Phil giving Mark a what? not in my trailer hahahaha 
Donnie how would you know that i dont even know that ? hehehe 
Welcome back Donnie:spineyes:


----------



## killerkustoms

My 2 pennies:

Leave the track alone, when I saw it for the first time I thought what sick individual came up with this concept. But after a few laps I found it very fun and if there wasn't technical sections then I wouldn't have had opportunities to catch alot of the drivers. Guys just practice driving and throttle control and just like the river if you can't clear the quad you can always just roll over it No one is gonna laugh at you.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

LOL


----------



## Big Phil

The track should be ready to rip by noon tomorrow..


----------



## Gary

Please keep it clean.


----------



## Big Phil

Gary said:


> Please keep it clean.


Donnie can't help it biff..He always has that man on man stuff in his head..


----------



## Big Phil

slickrick said:


> Actually that what we want. More people is good for the hobby, HARC and the tracks.
> 
> Track design has to incompass many things...
> Challenges for the skilled driver, fun for the causal driver and simplicity for the new driver. The key is to have a track that meets all of the above. This will ensure racing stays alive here in Houston.
> 
> Theres nothing wrong with evolving a current track design. Changes are good to see what works for everyone and what doesn't.


I can't believe i missed this..I couldn't have said it better myself..+1 Rick


----------



## Donnie Hayden

HAHA I love you too Phil


----------



## ayrroger

There is no such thing as an easy but technical track. It is impossible. I agree with thomas. We have been in rc for a very long time, but yet people that have been racing for a few months think they know what's best for the hobby. The previous layouts have been very easy. They get boring fast. I give up trying to help. Not working on anymore layouts. I'm just going to come race. If the layout is too easy for me, then I'm just going to complain just like some of the people on this thread crying about how hard the layout is. Boo hoo. 1/8th scales still are not out numbered by SC. I'm done.


----------



## kstoracing

Huh....sound like a bunch of bi....uh girls. Just run what track is put in front of you. 

If it's easy you should have an easy win. If it's not so easy to you, get out and practice. You think the track is hard on your car, learn how to not hit pipes after gunning a jump. You are not going to clear every triple all the time. 

The only thing constant here is change wait a while and the layout will change eventually. Hell, you want easy go to MnM, unless you're boycotting him...lol.

Too much griping, put your big boy pants on and drive.


----------



## JammInChris

ayrroger said:


> There is no such thing as an easy but technical track. It is impossible. I agree with thomas. We have been in rc for a very long time, but yet people that have been racing for a few months think they know what's best for the hobby. The previous layouts have been very easy. They get boring fast. I give up trying to help. Not working on anymore layouts. I'm just going to come race. If the layout is too easy for me, then I'm just going to complain just like some of the people on this thread crying about how hard the layout is. Boo hoo. 1/8th scales still are not out numbered by SC. I'm done.


Remember your quote dated 2/11...? which can be found here:
http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2583505#post2583505



ayrroger said:


> I'm working on it mark...
> 
> As we said when we did layouts at k&m, only people that can complain about the layout are the ones who built it. If you want something different or just improve something on the track, come help build it.


I helped build this track, I was there Saturday and Sunday. By your standards I have the right to "want something different or improve something"...

Thanks for helping me make my point :smile:


----------



## slickrick

ayrroger said:


> There is no such thing as an easy but technical track. It is impossible. I agree with thomas. We have been in rc for a very long time, but yet people that have been racing for a few months think they know what's best for the hobby.


Actually I have been in and out of the hobby since 2001.
Raced nitro and electric onroad and offroad. I have observed a few things over the years. The smart track owners know that the revenues come from meeting the needs of all race classes that participate. By catering to only one specific group, i.e. 1/8 buggy racers really doesn't make much business sense, considering they are not the vast majority. The SC class is growing daily and gives those who wish to start racing a less expensive / technical way in.
I think N-control and eventually Vertigo have the right idea. Build 2 tracks, one for 1/8 scale and one for 1/10 and SC.


----------



## ayrroger

I don't know who you are. But if you did help with the track, I didn't hear anyone suggest any changes while we were building it.


----------



## katjim00

Thank goodness I had to foresight to make some popcorn for the show.....lol


----------



## JammInChris

ayrroger said:


> I don't know who you are. But if you did help with the track, I didn't hear anyone suggest any changes while we were building it.


I was there and I talked to Mark and some other guys about it. I've been out of the hobby since 1986 and just got back into it with the SC4X4 trucks in late 09. I'm not some punk 21 year old kid.

I mentioned some things to Mark and he took them into consideration. Mark also explained to me that the set-up was going to be technical and designed primarily for the pro race last weekend. That was totally cool with me, no big deal. I have not been around here as long as Mark and the others and didn't feel comfortable pushing the issue. It was what it was and Mark listened, whether he wanted to do something about it was clearly his call.

Honestly, I think this whole thing has been blown out of proportion a bit. I completely understand what Marks intentions were/are and like I said before, the track really is fun, I was on it for hours Thursday before the pro race. I also enjoyed watching the 1/8 scale guys at the pro race and always try to pick up on lines that better drivers are running...it's the only way to learn.

Having said that and driving the track I felt there were few MINOR tweaks to the backside of the kicker that would allow the SC trucks to roll down it without getting high centered so we could practice the double double out. The 1/8 scale guys can still use the kick, land on the backside of the first jump and triple out. It just gives another option for those who want to try a different line, also possibly saving some wear and tear on the vehicles as well. I thought it was a reasonable sugestion....apparently not as the local clique has completely thrown me under the bus.

That's all this has been about, that's all I've discussed. I certainly was not campaigning to bulldoze the entire rhythm section. 

Now it's become some ******* match...go figure.

At this point I really don't give a rats a** what happens to the track.


----------



## Verti goat

So, isn't there a harc race sat? With the bad weather forecast for the day, do we have anything to worry about? I know mikes is covered, but is it covered enough to keep the track dry for the race? I can't wait to get some more racing in!


----------



## Gary

Yall need to take this to PMs, or somewhere else.


----------



## mmorrow

Derrick the track is covered and there is not a chance that it will get rained out.

As far as the changes to the layout they are done. It just motivates me to lap everyone by two laps now. ; )


----------



## kstoracing

I think it's safe to come out once again.

Depending on how hard it rains and for how long dictates if the track is race worthy. With a 3 o'clock start we should have plenty of time to see weather it's good or not.


----------



## Hogster

What time does the Track open on Saturday? I need plenty of practice and need even more time to charge my batteries back up!!

I'll be drivin MBX6 electric buggy....


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Hey Phill we must dock Mark two laps!!!lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Jeremy/Phil.................did the track get wet overnight in some areas? I wanted to swing by on my lunch break and run a pack.


----------



## Labrat99

Wow! Who would have thought a "who's coming out to race" thread would have turned into such a b**ch fest.

Anyway, I'll be there doing my thing - bouncing wildly from pipe to pipe and keeping the turn marshalls on their toes. :spineyes:

I'll see you guys Saturday.


----------



## nelson6500

With all the BS talk I think we need to reschedule the race until next week and let everyone cool off :wink:, I'm only suggesting this Bc we cant make it this weekend .

Matt


----------



## Smiley

+1 Jeremy! We will just put Mark 4 Laps down! Hehehe!


----------



## mmorrow

Oh yea did you change the straightaway? Since that is where everyone that I know of broke.
Phil you still have not said where and what you broke.
That is fine I will spot you 2 laps smiley.


----------



## modad

I need a transponder for sat night, anybody have one they want to sell?


----------



## 4merstatechamp

mmorrow said:


> Derrick the track is covered and there is not a chance that it will get rained out.
> 
> As far as the changes to the layout they are done. It just motivates me to lap everyone by two laps now. ; )


I'm glad to here someone is motivated to lap people, but honestly I'm not sure if we eliminated all the jumps that Mark could make the A-Main, hell I heard someone thought I wouldn't make the A-Main last weekend, guess they were WRONG, I still want my 12 pack "HOTO"!!!.:dance:


----------



## JustinK

mmorrow said:


> Derrick the track is covered and there is not a chance that it will get rained out.
> 
> As far as the changes to the layout they are done. It just motivates me to lap everyone by two laps now. ; )


Can you describe the changes? Is the line ran during the pro event still the fastest for 1/8 buggies or possible on the front?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Went up there at lunch and Jeremy & Phil were taking the lip off the table top and taking out the last jump before the berm. So, it will be small table, jump onto the big table, roll the downside and triple out.


----------



## JustinK

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Went up there at lunch and Jeremy & Phil were taking the lip off the table top and taking out the last jump before the berm. So, it will be small table, jump onto the big table, roll the downside and triple out.


1/8 might be downsiding both table tops (never landing on top) not sure guess we will have to see. When I was trying to get my speed right to get on top of the table top with the lip I sometimes would overshoot, landing on the lip itself and even cleared the lip a few times. This would provide the most speed to get over the triple.


----------



## chris4728

What time do the mains typically start at the HARC races? I was planning on coming to check it out this weekend. I've been away from rc since 2003 but looking to get back in.


----------



## insaneracin2003

insaneracin will be there ya bunch of crybabies....just playin...calm down....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

When the mains start depends on a lot of things. I'd say somewhere between 6PM and 10PM.......hard to pin-point.


----------



## mmorrow

So are the jumps fixed yet?


----------



## Big Phil

mmorrow said:


> So are the jumps fixed yet?


Yes. Looks like i can get off that roller.


----------



## Big Phil

A big thanks to Smiley, Paul and Jeremy for helping me massage the track yesterday.


----------



## Snowmonkey

LOL


----------



## bjm2978

I will be there hopefully putting my new MBX6 in Amain again. Like I said before track was awesome and my hat goes off to all the people that worked there tail off getting it ready.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

no more TQ buggy Brian?


----------



## Big Phil

Anyone else ready to race right now?lol Come on sat!!


----------



## jbranham50

Heck yes! I got the nod so I will be there.


----------



## nik77356

I might miss the first qualifier, but I think I'm gonna be there.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

B-ranham.........you're going to grace us with your presence?


----------



## jbranham50

Yeeeehaaawww!!!1


----------



## Big Phil

Anyone going to the track tomorrow?


----------



## nik77356

I think I'm going to go. When does it open, and how late will it be open?


----------



## Hogster

What time does it open saturday?


----------



## Cassidy S.

Big Phil said:


> Anyone going to the track tomorrow?


i will be there.


----------



## bjm2978

Phil i will be there tomorrow.
And yes taking a break from TQ even though car was great for the time.
Jason can you give me at least 5 laps?lol


----------



## Smiley

I'll be there around 1.


----------



## Big Phil

Hogster said:


> What time does it open saturday?


9am


----------



## bjm2978

Phil can you get up that early.


----------



## nik77356

Phil, what time does the track open and close tomorrow?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Im going to practice a little tomorow so it may be open a little later! But it will open at ten!


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

Kevin and I will be there around 10am tomorrow Phil! Smiley, I may be gone by 1 but I will leave that E body with Phil if so!! CV, +2 more for E buggy


----------



## ayrroger

jeremy, they letting you try the serpent car yet?


----------



## nik77356

Gonna leave in a bit to come practice. Can't wait to see the changes.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

same here.....see ya there!


----------



## MattOCM

Just curious how are any of the guys making out with the track with the current changes?


----------



## Snowmonkey

Engrish Matt


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I just ran it a few times and they made a few additional changes and it's fine. It's not really any easier, just different.

You have to roll the small table, jump over the table and downside it PERFECTLY and slam it to make the triple. Either that or jump onto the second table and roll off of it to get the full downside and make the triple.


----------



## mmorrow

man that sounds fun.
Woo hoo!

That should make the SC trucks as fast as a 1/8 scale now.


----------



## Big Phil

mmorrow said:


> man that sounds fun.
> Woo hoo!
> 
> That should make the SC trucks as fast as a 1/8 scale now.


You still don't understand why we had to change the track do ya...It's not a big change don't be sore..

I think it's great (everyone) should have a blast! We had about 15 out today running everyone said they liked it.


----------



## Doc Hepner

Mitch and I will be there. One more 1/8 E-Buggy and 4X4 SC. I will probably run 2WD SC as well.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

I think every one will like the track, its still got its hard parts, Mark i loved the layout you built for us, we didnt make it any easier or better just different! see everyone saturday for some fun racing! We are going to be adding some more horns under the drivers stand in the coming weeks and some monitors!


----------



## kaotickc

mmorrow said:


> man that sounds fun.
> Woo hoo!
> 
> That should make the SC trucks as fast as a 1/8 scale now.


So are we gonna see you this weekend Mark?


----------



## insaneracin2003

Jeremy, Monitors under the stand would be primo!!!


----------



## kstoracing

Funny part of this morning during practice, front shock tower cracked on the 8ight, may be out for a few days, B44 out stripped diff gear, rear. May go to sugarland and pick up the spares if I can find them. Good thing the tc3's share parts on this thing.


----------



## slickrick

Big Phil said:


> You still don't understand why we had to change the track do ya...It's not a big change don't be sore..
> 
> I think it's great (everyone) should have a blast! We had about 15 out today running everyone said they liked it.


The lastest change to the table top in front of the pits is going to make some excitin' jumpin' action for the buggys. Also helps keep the SC trucks from being lawn darts...


----------



## ayrroger

Jeremy Cupps said:


> I think every one will like the track, its still got its hard parts, Mark i loved the layout you built for us, we didnt make it any easier or better just different! see everyone saturday for some fun racing! We are going to be adding some more horns under the drivers stand in the coming weeks and some monitors!


then what was the point in changing it?


----------



## Big Phil

slickrick said:


> The lastest change to the table top in front of the pits is going to make some excitin' jumpin' action for the buggys. Also helps keep the SC trucks from being lawn darts...


Yep i think it will flow much better now and it should be much safer for a turn marshal..I seen 2 go down at the ProSeries race we don't need any of that.


----------



## Big Phil

ayrroger said:


> then what was the point in changing it?


Read one post up..


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

You will see its still!:cheers:


----------



## Smiley

Track is great. The changes are good, Still has its technical aspects to it!


----------



## Big Phil

Anyone wrenching away getting ready for tomorrow ?


----------



## racin_redneck

sitting in front of the computer instead of tweakin on the car, may have to change that after this post though. I was looking forward to runnin on the track that the pro series guys ran on. I didnt get to race last weekend cause I had to buy parts for the 1/1 scale chevy. I think its time to grab a brew or two and head out back to the shop to make sure everything is ready to go for tomarrow.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

And reading post!


----------



## Big Phil

Jeremy Cupps said:


> And reading post!


Yep I'm a multitasker.. lol


----------



## Big Phil

Dam at the track all by myself..haha


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*** Phil............I thought you didn't get up before 8?!?!?


----------



## Verti goat

Woohoo! Race day is here. We'll see yall at Mikes in a little while.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

kstoracing said:


> Funny part of this morning during practice, front shock tower cracked on the 8ight, may be out for a few days, B44 out stripped diff gear, rear. May go to sugarland and pick up the spares if I can find them. Good thing the tc3's share parts on this thing.


Our buddy Rudy that was out there yesterday in the back corner had boxes of 8ight parts including some shock towers and shock housings! If you need them to race let me know and i will get him to bring them up today


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

We're up here and still racing........rain is passing as I type this.......


----------



## Gary

Is Phil taking pics?


----------



## kjam22

so what is weather like now. I am over in atascocita and it is still raining pretty good.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Stoped raining here we are good to go!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Started out the day with about 70+ people........keeps getting colder and we're down to like 40'ish people now!!!


----------



## jep527

Had a blast the cold temps sucked. Did pretty good when I got my motor running right. Missing screws made it run like **** lol. Thanks to everyone that helped me. Thanks rob for tearing your car apart to get me 5th in the amain. I got you a new one when you come around. Can't wait for the next race at vertigo. Maybe I will get 4th lol. Thanks again.


----------



## wily

I'm still shivering! PHIL, YOU ARE STILL ON MY S*** LIST!

I had a blast even with the cold wind. Actually surprised that I did any good with my shivering hands.

Willy


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

We had more E-buggy entries than anything else, and A-main racing was REALLY tight! That was fun!

Strong showing from the 4x4 SC's as well!

1/8 Expert and Sportsman put on a great show as always!

Congrats to all the winners, and thanks to those that dealt with the cold.

Same comment as Will.........can't believe I didn't just walk off the stand and give up it was so cold!

How did your pics turn out Rusty!


----------



## jasonwipf

Courtney Vaughan said:


> We had more E-buggy entries than anything else, and A-main racing was REALLY tight! That was fun!
> 
> Strong showing from the 4x4 SC's as well!
> 
> 1/8 Expert and Sportsman put on a great show as always!
> 
> Congrats to all the winners, and thanks to those that dealt with the cold.
> 
> Same comment as Will.........can't believe I didn't just walk off the stand and give up it was so cold!
> 
> How did your pics turn out Rusty!


LOL I thought you were a trooper for braving it. Dont forget to update Round 3 on the Harc sites points.


----------



## Labrat99

Man, it was COLD! I had a little trouble at the end of my main that cost me a few spots but as always, I had a blast.

I got a few good pictures, I'll try to get them posted up soon.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

Hey Cv and or Phil, are SC8's legal in the SC 4x4 class? Ran across one that I can get instead of waiting on the Jammins to ship but don't wanna buy it if it doesnt have a class!!


----------



## Big Phil

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> Hey Cv and or Phil, are SC8's legal in the SC 4x4 class? Ran across one that I can get instead of waiting on the Jammins to ship but don't wanna buy it if it doesnt have a class!!


No it's not 1/10 it's 1/8..


----------



## Ronnie Norris

J.S. and R.N. will be back on the racing scene shortly. good times ahead people!:birthday2


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Yeah, it's a shame because SC8's are awesome cars, but they have no class


----------



## chicken

Yeah, I'm gonna hijack this thread. . . . .

Wow! Whining about the track layout and crying about the weather . Some things just never change and for those of y'all that know me, you know what I mean. The problem with us big kids is that we "grow up" with our hobby and it's no longer fun. Don't grow up, instead have fun just playing with your cars and yes I said play. When we quit playing, we lose the benefits of the hobby whatever those benefits were for you when you were just playing. Enjoy the hobby for what it is, a retreat from life and it's worries to have some fun. You have more good tracks in town than most of the years when I was playing with the cars, so enjoy the tracks and keep playing with those cars.

Okay off my soap box, doh! I mean driver's stand :biggrin:.


----------



## wily

Courtney Vaughan said:


> they have no class


Who has no class....PHIL has no class!


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

When are the Jammin scrt10s supposed to ship?


----------



## jep527

Could the sc8 run with the truggys or maybe the buggys.


----------



## JammInChris

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> When are the Jammin scrt10s supposed to ship?


You sure you wanna go with the Jammin....man those Hypers look fast...just watch the green bugger...:biggrin:


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

I actually asked Phil and he said if he could do it again he would have went with the Jammin! Earls Jammin looks pretty darn fast, I bought my son the Traxxas and it drives great!! I can only imagine how sweet the others drive!! Im stoked!


----------



## JammInChris

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> I actually asked Phil and he said if he could do it again he would have went with the Jammin! Earls Jammin looks pretty darn fast, I bought my son the Traxxas and it drives great!! I can only imagine how sweet the others drive!! Im stoked!


It's a tuff call, I have the Jammin but there are definitly some things I like better on the Ofna like the front suspension/shock set up, it's lighter and you dont have to spend more money up front for a new body and full size SC wheels. The jammin come with a tiny body and small 4" Jammin specific wheel/tire combo that dont work particullary well on Gulf Coast's surface. I do like the C-hub on the Jammin but it wears fast and you have to stay on top of camber/caster angles. The upper turnbuckle on the Jammin is a weak link as well. The front bumper on the jammin is a joke too. Parts seem a bit cheaper for the Ofna.

All that said, from what I've seen racing mine and watching the others...it comes down to drivers...hell, Jason B had a 4X slash that he cleaned up with.sad_smiles

You really cant go wrong with either really:biggrin:


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

JB lapped us last season with a stock 2wd slash with a Nimh and mine pulled wheel stands down the back str8, what does that tell ya lol? Im confused now, there are a few Hypers out there i could pick up now and the Jammins are extinct at the moment! Whats about the slash Platinum? I know they are a little pricey


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

4x4 Slashes seem to be every bit as tough and fast as the Ofna's, but are pretty much non-existent in new form at the moment Jason..........Traxxas is now saying mid-late April before they can fill all of their backorders.

There are a few new platinums on ebay at the moment, but they're selling for like $500+!!!

If you need a radio, ESC, motor, etc, the RTR 4x4 slash looks like it is competitive right out of the box, so I don't know how much better the Platinum really is........


----------



## wily

I went with the Ofna for the PBS front suspension. Jammin has c-hub....I had bad luck with c-hub in the past.

Willy


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

my LHS has a platinum for $400 and I have an extra Monster 2200 combo to go in it, but there is a HYPER on ebay for $259! Im trying not to take over Kobes new Slash 4x4 like I did his 2wd last season,lol!


----------



## wily

Da*n....2200 in a sc? I have the castle 5700kv in it and its alot of motor.

I did put the mamba monster esc in it tho.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Hey Jason, who has the Slash Platinum in stock here locally?

Mike Hynes has been trying to snag one and has two on backorder with Tower Hobbies.


----------



## Big Phil

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> my LHS has a platinum for $400 and I have an extra Monster 2200 combo to go in it, but there is a HYPER on ebay for $259! Im trying not to take over Kobes new Slash 4x4 like I did his 2wd last season,lol!


That 2200 is not legal in a 4wheel sc for harc or the pro series. 5700 is more than enough.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

Dang Phil, You should change your name to Obama! All you have is bad news for me,lol!! O'well, I just bought a Platinum Slash.....I was gonna turn it but might as well keep it if I cant run my 2200kv! I just sold CV my 5700! Dang the luck


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Pro Series FOR SURE does not allow this?

I have no rule about this in HARC at this time.......think VERY hard about whether or not we need to add more rules. I am EXTREMELY hesitant to start writing in rules about what types of motors/ESC's etc that are required. I will not go to the level of writing in rules specifying which brands/models are allowed/illegal.

I WOULD, however, be willing to write in something to the tune of "1/10 production ESC/Motor", but then again the Mamba Monster systems blur that line because they are produced for 1/10 MT's as well.

BEFORE THIS TURNS INTO A MONSTER OF A THREAD, PLEASE think hard about whether this is even necessary.......we have already been through this with stock vs. mod and the extra power from larger motors seems to do nothing but get you into trouble rather than win a race for you.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> Dang Phil, You should change your name to Obama! All you have is bad news for me,lol!! O'well, I just bought a Platinum Slash.....I was gonna turn it but might as well keep it if I cant run my 2200kv! I just sold CV my 5700! Dang the luck


BTW, Mike H is going to most likely run that truck I got from you at the next race at Vertigo......so it's being put to good use!


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Pro Series FOR SURE does not allow this?
> 
> I have no rule about this in HARC at this time.......think VERY hard about whether or not we need to add more rules. I am EXTREMELY hesitant to start writing in rules about what types of motors/ESC's etc that are required. I will not go to the level of writing in rules specifying which brands/models are allowed/illegal.
> 
> I WOULD, however, be willing to write in something to the tune of "1/10 production ESC/Motor", but then again the Mamba Monster systems blur that line because they are produced for 1/10 MT's as well.
> 
> BEFORE THIS TURNS INTO A MONSTER OF A THREAD, PLEASE think hard about whether this is even necessary.......we have already been through this with stock vs. mod and the extra power from larger motors seems to do nothing but get you into trouble rather than win a race for you.


Your right harc has no rule against 1/8 motors but there is a 2 cell lipo rule..If someone wanted to run a 1/8 motor they would need 3cell..


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

2-cell lipo rule was removed at the last meeting as well.........

http://www.houstonarearc.com/rules04.htm

again, I defer to what we learned with stock vs. mod........anything above a standard 1/10 brushless motor is more power than these tires can physically put to the ground.


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> 2-cell lipo rule was removed at the last meeting as well.........
> 
> http://www.houstonarearc.com/rules04.htm
> 
> again, I defer to what we learned with stock vs. mod........anything above a standard 1/10 brushless motor is more power than these tires can physically put to the ground.


This is bad news..4 wheel can put the power down.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Your point is taken and valid Phil.

hmmmm....thinking maybe we should experiment with this for a couple of races.............I don't want to make another rule if it's unncessary.

BUT, I also don't want there to be a blatent, useable advantage (i.e. 1/8 based motor in a 1/10 SC).

If you have the large castle motors, I suggest we run them for a couple of races and see how things pan out.


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Your point is taken and valid Phil.
> 
> hmmmm....thinking maybe we should experiment with this for a couple of races.............I don't want to make another rule if it's unncessary.
> 
> BUT, I also don't want there to be a blatent, useable advantage (i.e. 1/8 based motor in a 1/10 SC).
> 
> If you have the large castle motors, I suggest we run them for a couple of races and see how things pan out.


Ok sounds good I'll put my 2650 on 3cells and show you at the next harc race.:dance: may put an 1900 on 4c sure is smooth in my buggy.:rotfl:


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

Theres only so fast you can go on a track, I'm a prime example...just look at my tires after one race day! NO rUBBER AND NO TROPHY, LOL!! I believe we should be able to run whatever we want, quick and fast is crazy and inconsistent, the more power the more problems!! If your too slow to hang with the pack, its your own fault! In the end, the steady consistent and flawless runs are gonna win the race no matter the motor/esc/battery!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Jason.......put that 2200KV in that Slash and bring it to Vertigo at the next HARC race and let's check it out!!!


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

The only reason I wanted to run the 2200 is because I already have one NIB! I guess I will sell it now since I have a new truck lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

ohhh!! Well you can probably sell that 2200KV for about the price of a 1/10 mamba system NIB I would think.


----------



## Big Phil

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> Theres only so fast you can go on the track, I'm a prime example...just look at my tires after one race day! I believe we should be able to run whatever we want, quick and fast is crazy and inconsistent, the more power the more problems!! If your too slow to hang with the pack, its your own fault! In the end, the steady consistent and flawless runs are gonna win the race no matter the motor/esc/battery!


 It's supposed to be is a cheap alternative to 1/8..On our current layout the big motor may not be an advantage but on an open track it's huge..


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

The Platinum is ready to go str8 out the box!! Just add my receiver, Lipo and Paint!


----------



## kstoracing

Is the 4wd class unlimited modified? If so no need to make rules, if it can fit under the lid it's legal...lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

ohhh, so the platinum comes with a VXL system?


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

Yes Sir!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Dangit!!! Now I want one of these!

Does tower hobbies still have that $60 off $300 coupon code if you sign up for the super saver club!?!?!

RTR is $380 shipped, less $60 coupon, less $50 to sell the 2.4 radio because I don't need it.......$300'ish aint too shabby for an RTR!

If I wasn't buying that new Nikon camera this month.......................


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

No Radio, No Battery! Platinum has the clear body, big bore aluminum shocks,aluminum hub carriers, c hubs and steering blocks, front and rear swaybars, center Diff and S1 Tires!


----------



## JammInChris

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Dangit!!! Now I want one of these!
> 
> Does tower hobbies still have that $60 off $300 coupon code if you sign up for the super saver club!?!?!
> 
> RTR is $380 shipped, less $60 coupon, less $50 to sell the 2.4 radio because I don't need it.......$300'ish aint too shabby for an RTR!
> 
> If I wasn't buying that new Nikon camera this month.......................


Come on Courtney...join the fray...you'll love it!!!!


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

RC isn't Unicef CV, Jump in with both feet and pay your electric bill later, lol! I didnt plan on owning this truck this morning when I woke up but Shhhhh...............it happens!! haha


----------



## wily

It is a blast! Now its hard to choose between buggy, truggy, and sc.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

Well Wily I'm ready, I need another Futaba receiver and I'm set!!


----------



## bigmack

*platinum slash 4x4 for sale*

Hey CV here's a *platinum slash 4x4 for sale *He drop the price too $300 and he's throwing in some lipo's too.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/382416-platinum-slash-4x4-sale.html


----------



## JANKEII

Hey CV, if you don't want the car I do...


bigmack said:


> Hey CV here's a *platinum slash 4x4 for sale *He drop the price too $300 and he's throwing in some lipo's too.
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/382416-platinum-slash-4x4-sale.html


----------



## Tobey

Courtney Vaughan said:


> 2-cell lipo rule was removed at the last meeting as well.........
> 
> http://www.houstonarearc.com/rules04.htm
> 
> again, I defer to what we learned with stock vs. mod........anything above a standard 1/10 brushless motor is more power than these tires can physically put to the ground.


Not to nitpick, but tires are unrestricted. Why couldn't a 4x4 with 1/8 scale tires be able to put the power down? The only additional rule that I think should be considered is a tire rule. SC-style wheels only with any tire, no 1/8-scale wheel/tire setups allowed.

Look at me; participate in one race, and already making rules suggestions...


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

I sent CV a text but I'm sure he is sleeping, He would prolly want it but if it sits too long everyone is gonna miss out on it!!

Tires ARE (correction) restricted at Mikes and at Vertigo, you have to run SC wheels with whatever tires! I ran 1/8 scale tires last season and it made it alot more convenient for those of us running both 1/10 and 1/8 classes but I do think that would be a good rule adjustment!!


----------



## Big Phil

Yall Keep buying them Slash's it will be me--> :biggrin: you-->


----------



## Big Phil

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> I sent CV a text but I'm sure he is sleeping, He would prolly want it but if it sits too long everyone is gonna miss out on it!!
> 
> Tires aren't restricted at Mikes or in HARC (yet) but they are at Vertigo, you have to run SC wheels with whatever tires! I used to run 1/8 scale tires last season and it made it alot more convenient for those of us running both 1/10 and 1/8 classes but I do think that would be a good rule adjustment!!


 We have a SC wheel and tire rule in 4wheel..


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

My Platty is still in the shrink wrap Phil, Im not totally for sure yet! I still need more persuasion!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

thanks for spotting it Jason, but Mike hasn't ever responded to me.......

Chuck.....if that's $300 shipped with a good lipo and it looks like it's in decent shape that's pretty good.......I'd probably snag it if I was drop-dead ready.

I'm gonna have to wait a little longer. The new camera is a must, as we're headed back to Mexico in about a month.

Soon though.............


----------



## JammInChris

Courtney Vaughan said:


> thanks for spotting it Jason, but Mike hasn't ever responded to me.......
> 
> Chuck.....if that's $300 shipped with a good lipo and it looks like it's in decent shape that's pretty good.......I'd probably snag it if I was drop-dead ready.
> 
> I'm gonna have to wait a little longer. The new camera is a must, as we're headed back to Mexico in about a month.
> 
> Soon though.............


Someones priorities are all screwed up...


----------



## wily

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> Well Wily I'm ready, I need another Futaba receiver and I'm set!!


Well get it....bring it!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Results............FINALLY got a program that will save them as a decent looking JPG!

As long as I get them electronically from the tracks, I will post them like this.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan




----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I was just looking back at these as I'm calculating the points.......I didn't realize how close a lot of the racing was! Seems like each class had the top 4-5 spots VERY close to each other!

Also, I didn't realize how many E-buggies and 4wd SC's we had for the first time!

I know of 5 E-buggies that left before the races started because of the weather, so that would have been 18 E-buggies for our first race! Not to mention if Twells, Earl, and Mark M would have been there that would have been over 20!

I think we timed our split class JUST right!

2wd SC was pretty thin this round........hope it holds up throughout the year! I know of 1 of the 4 people that race in the 2wd class that is moving to 4wd soon, so it will be even thinner!

4wd SC looks to be dangerously close in lap times to 1/8 Buggy and Truggy......VERY interesting......think I need to get one of these.......hmmmmm

Also noticing lots of our people that joined us within the last year are progressing VERY well! I see a LOT of improvement in a VERY short time! 

Good stuff fellas......good stuff!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I was just looking back at these as I'm calculating the points.......I didn't realize how close a lot of the racing was! Seems like each class had the top 4-5 spots VERY close to each other!

Also, I didn't realize how many E-buggies and 4wd SC's we had for the first time!

I know of 5 E-buggies that left before the races started because of the weather, so that would have been 18 E-buggies for our first race! Not to mention if Twells, Earl, and Mark M would have been there that would have been over 20!

I think we timed our split class JUST right!

2wd SC was pretty thin this round........hope it holds up throughout the year! I know of 1 of the 4 people that race in the 2wd class that is moving to 4wd soon, so it will be even thinner!

4wd SC looks to be dangerously close in lap times to 1/8 Buggy and Truggy......VERY interesting......think I need to get one of these.......hmmmmm

Also noticing lots of our people that joined us within the last year are progressing VERY well! I see a LOT of improvement in a VERY short time! 

Good stuff fellas......good stuff!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Sorry for the redundant stuff, but here's a paste from the blog:

Thanks to everyone for participating, despite the cold weather!

By about 2PM it was looking like we would be around 80 entries or so! BUT, it just seemed to keep getting colder by the minute, and people were leaving left and right!

By the time signups started, we had 60 entries, but another 3-5 of those left as well due to weather. Even then, a 50+ entry raceday is a good raceday!

2wd SC Class - Kind of a thin pack for these today. Is 4wd going make the 2wd class extinct!?!?!? Probably best to re-think the points season if by mid-way through the year we're only getting 3-4 entries a race.

4wd SC Class - Excellent first OFFICIAL showing for this class! Lots of tight, back and forth racing! These trucks come REALLY close to achieving similar lap times as the 1/8 vehicles! So it looks like it's going to be a competitive season for these!

Truggy - Only had 9 entries in this class, but it made for some good racing! Positions 1-5 were less than a minute apart, so it could have been anybody's game! Truggy seems to be building up entry numbers again ever so slightly.......I would really like to see a thriving truggy class again.

1/8 Electric Buggy - As with the 4wd SC, EXCELLENT official first showing. Before people started leaving due to the weather, we had 18 entries in this class.....would have been the biggest class! And I know of about 3-4 other E-buggy guys that weren't present, so looks like this class has a potential for 20+ entries easily! Racing is VERY close, and it is definitely a drivers' class! We MAY have to reconsider our 15 minute main rule........there were only 3 or so people who could make it! We should take another consensus after everyone gets some practice time in at the next round at Vertigo.

1/8 Sportsman Buggy - Very proud to see all the new racers in this class, and how far they've come in the last year! Some of these guys have managed to get up to Expert speeds in less than a year of running.......congrats fellas and we look forward to seeing you in Expert Buggy next season!! A sincere welcome to ALL of our new guys and we hope to see you at Vertigo on 4/24 as well!

1/8 Expert Buggy - As usual, these guys put on a hell of a show! Again, positions 1-5 were within a minute of each other, and 1-3 were spread only 12 seconds apart! Always enjoy studying these guys cars, styles, and lines...........learned a lot from these racers! Keep it up guys and we'll see you at the next round!

We ended up cutting the mains all down to 10 minutes because the wind was HOWLING up on the drivers' stand, it was drizzling, and the temps were dipping into the 30s! Didn't think anyone's hands could go that long without stiffening up!

All in all, we got done at about 11PM and actually had a decent amount of people left.

*Please make sure you tell Jeremy, Phil, Mike, and all his staff THANK YOU for letting us come race at your facilities as always!*

BTW, Mike's BBQ Brisket was the BBBOOOOMMMMBBBB!!!!!!!!!!

See you guys at the next race!

CV


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Here's the points as well guys


----------



## nik77356

BTW, the E-buggy results are off. Jason Wipf got first. Somehow he missed his 6th lap so his 5th lap was almost a minute long. Good thing CV got the points right!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Good call Nik.....forgot to mention it in the post, but did not forget when calculating points. 

Jason was first in E-buggy, and everyone else in the order they are in.


----------



## Tol Thomas

looking at lap times, the changes done to Mikes seems to have shaved 5-6 seconds off lap times. WOW


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

We had to cut the west in of the track off due to the rain! I think in the end it should only shave off 1 sec at the most!


----------



## Tol Thomas

so the hill was cut. That would explain the major time differences.


----------



## JustinK

Tol Thomas said:


> looking at lap times, the changes done to Mikes seems to have shaved 5-6 seconds off lap times. WOW


The track was shortened because part of it was wet from the rain :cloud:

So instead of doing the full "U" at the end of the straight we were heading right for the drivers standing right away at the end of the straight.

The changes to the front made the fastest line a table jump (downside or roll), then table jump (downside), triple.


----------



## Merdith

*What a fun layout....*

It was challenging to get the table, jump over the table, then tragic triple. Whew,,, it took me the whole day to get that section down consistently. Thanks to Mike's for putting on such a great race, and to all that helped make the track totally gnarly.......


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Just FYI fellas, since we didn't know what was going to happen with the 4wd SC class and many people have switched to 4wd for our first OFFICIAL race at round #3, I'll be resetting the points in 4wd SC as of Round #3. I will take care of this when we calculate points next time. Everyone will still get their 2 drops as usual, so if you guys keep racing, then it will all even out.


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Just FYI fellas, since we didn't know what was going to happen with the 4wd SC class and many people have switched to 4wd for our first OFFICIAL race at round #3, I'll be resetting the points in 4wd SC as of Round #3. I will take care of this when we calculate points next time. Everyone will still get their 2 drops as usual, so if you guys keep racing, then it will all even out.


So my point's from race 1 mean nothing? Why should i lose my points because someone was late buying a 4wheel?


----------



## JammInChris

Big Phil said:


> So my point's from race 1 mean nothing? Why should i lose my points because someone was late buying a 4wheel?


-2 laps for crying...

sad2sm


----------



## Big Phil

JammInChris said:


> -2 laps for crying...
> sad2sm


You don't reset points after the season starts. 
I can see it being done for elec 1/8 since there wasn't a class for them at the first 2 races but we had a 4wheel class at race 1.

(that was funny though) lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

what do you guys propose I do? We didn't know if the 4wd class was going to be a class or not, but so many of them showed up I just decided to keep track of the points. But then so many people started running them that we decided to make it an official class as of the last race.

either way, I look like I'm screwing somebody.........you guy decide and I'll do whatever you want.


----------



## nik77356

I think you should leave the points as they are CV. I don't think just because a whole bunch of people bought them that you should reset the points. JMO though.


----------



## skillett

nik77356 said:


> I think you should leave the points as they are CV. I don't think just because a whole bunch of people bought them that you should reset the points. JMO though.


+1


----------



## GoFaster

Phil is scared he can't win again. haha


----------

